# Entry in Singapore with IPA Approved Letter from India



## samthecoolguy209

Hi

I am an India IT Professional and got an offer in Singapore. Singapore company has applied for my EP online and I have got IPA approved letter from them.

IPA letter says- This letter serves as Single journey visa to enter in Singapore.

Does it mean, I just need to show this to Immigration and I will be allowed to enter in Singapore?

Do I need to show anything else to India Immigration officer while catching flight?

Thanks
Sam


----------



## BBCWatcher

samthecoolguy209 said:


> Does it mean, I just need to show this to Immigration and I will be allowed to enter in Singapore?


No. You _also_ must show a valid, unexpired (and not near to expiry) passport which corresponds to your IPA letter and to you. The letter includes a single entry visa for Singapore, as it states.



> Do I need to show anything else to India Immigration officer while catching flight?


I assume you're asking what to show to the agent at airline check-in. (It's unlikely an Indian immigration officer is going to care much about whether you can or cannot enter Singapore. The airline will surely care.) Yes, you would need to show a valid, unexpired (and not near to expiry) passport that corresponds to your IPA letter and to you.


----------



## samthecoolguy209

Thanks BBCWatcher for clarification.

I have valid passport and approved IPA letter, Hopefully I should not get any problem with India Immigration.

I am only concerned with India Immigration.

Thanks
Sam


----------



## Stratum

Shouldn't be a problem entering Singapore with valid passport and permit or visa
Feel free to email me at [email protected] (dot com) if u need assistance


----------



## simonsays

BBCWatcher said:


> No. You _also_ must show a valid, unexpired (and not near to expiry) passport which corresponds to your IPA letter and to you. The letter includes a single entry visa for Singapore, as it states.


Standard guideline is 6 months or more, for expiry of the passport !!




BBCWatcher said:


> I assume you're asking what to show to the agent at airline check-in. (It's unlikely an Indian immigration officer is going to care much about whether you can or cannot enter Singapore. The airline will surely care.) Yes, you would need to show a valid, unexpired (and not near to expiry) passport that corresponds to your IPA letter and to you.


You don't know what happens in other Asian Countries: you will be asked to produce a return ticket, which you don't need if you have an IPA, in theory. 

And immigration in other countries do bother to check all these, not just the airline.

You should travel on an Asian passport ..


----------



## BBCWatcher

The original poster was asking about Indian immigration on exit. The airline and Singapore (on entry) will be concerned. India, on exit, about a Singapore immigration matter? Seriously doubtful. But it's the same solution: his passport plus his IPA letter which includes a visa.

On edit: The original poster might be thinking of the emmigration check requirements ("ECR") for Indian citizens who are leaving India for employment in certain other countries in order to try to prevent employment abuses which are common in those countries. Singapore is not one of the ECR countries.


----------



## simonsays

BBCWatcher said:


> The original poster was asking about Indian immigration on exit. The airline and Singapore (on entry) will be concerned. *India, on exit, about a Singapore immigration matter? Seriously doubtful. *


Logic says you are right, reality says otherwise, and India is one of the countries, like PH, who are doing everything possible, to stop people from leaving .. when they are int the mood   had a colleague who was refused return to Singapore, since he didn't bring along his REP, so he had to show a scanned copy .. which luckily he had in his tablet .. so how ?? 




> On edit: The original poster might be thinking of the emmigration check requirements ("ECR") for Indian citizens who are leaving India for employment in certain other countries in order to try to prevent employment abuses which are common in those countries. Singapore is not one of the ECR countries.


They have bigger fish to fry, that worry about those countries with ECR .. ... or what not .. the bigger fish is to do everything by the book, so which country you are heading to is moot for them.

if they were so strict, how would two dozen Indians get caught in Philippines recently, all being 'routed' via Manila, for another destination ?


----------



## BBCWatcher

ecureilx said:


> if they were so strict, how would two dozen Indians get caught in Philippines recently, all being 'routed' via Manila, for another destination ?


OK, you're arguing that Indian immigration could be "strict," then arguing that they're not. That's not useful information to the original poster.

The original poster is asking what he can reasonably do to facilitate his travel to Singapore when presenting himself to Indian passport control upon exit. The answer is that Singapore is not one of the 17 ECR countries, so he needn't worry about potential ECR issues. He has a visa (his IPA letter), so if for some strange reason an Indian official asks to see his visa he'll have it. (He'll need it anyway for airline check-in and for entry into Singapore.)

So I'll offer some additional suggestions now that you've probably made him paranoid. 

1. I would recommend that the original poster carry a paper copy of his signed (employer plus employee) employment contract if he has one, or at least an employment offer letter;

2. A nonstop flight from India to Singapore, or at least a flight which connects in India or in another non-ECR country, is recommended;

3. If financially viable, the original poster may wish to purchase a fully refundable return ticket and have evidence of that ticket available if the immigration official wishes to see it;

4. The original poster should carry a copy of his hotel's (or other accommodation's) reservation;

5. The original poster should have reasonably sufficient financial assets to support himself for the trip and for some reasonable time thereafter. Having some cash and a credit/debit card or two is fine.

Most of these suggestions are just common sense for any travel.

If the Indian immigration official still gives him difficulty, unless he's doing something stupid (like smuggling something illegal) it won't be anything he can control or prevent as far as I can tell. And it's rather pointless to worry about something beyond one's control.


----------



## simonsays

BBCWatcher said:


> OK, you're arguing that Indian immigration could be "strict," then arguing that they're not. That's not useful information to the original poster.


No, I didn't mix it up .. I said Indian Immigration could be strict, like the incident of a PR asked to produce his REP and I stand by the same. My quoting the escapade to Manila was to show they are not uniformly strict, see the examples I wrote further below .. 

I said, in theory, you don't need a return ticket if you have an IPA, but in India, that can be and has been interpreted as "the pass is not issued YET, it is only an approval, so unless you have the pass, it is NO GO" and has happened to some candidates I know .. 

For the rest, from my point of view, only the following is needed .. 



BBCWatcher said:


> 3. If financially viable, the original poster may wish to purchase a fully refundable return ticket and have evidence of that ticket available if the immigration official wishes to see it;


You like it or not, you should have a return ticket, or the Immigration or the Airline too can deny you boarding. And yes, the airline too has been getting tough on pax with one way tickets ..this is enforced in Asia, if you carry an Asian Passport, especially .. 



> 5. The original poster should have reasonably sufficient financial assets to support himself for the trip and for some reasonable time thereafter. Having some cash and a credit/debit card or two is fine.


Credit cards are not always accepted as proof of sufficient funds, for most countries, especially if you have an ASIAN passport. including Singapore, when i was behind a person and the officer loudly told her "yes, you have a Credit card, how do I know if that card has money or is even valid? No, I am not going to call the Credit Card company to verify. Please confirm you have sufficient S$" as cash   



> Most of these suggestions are just common sense for any travel.


that, I agree fully ..



> If the Indian immigration official still gives him difficulty, unless he's doing something stupid (like smuggling something illegal) it won't be anything he can control or prevent as far as I can tell. And it's rather pointless to worry about something beyond one's control.


Not necessary to do any smuggling or illegal stuff to invoke the wrath of immigration .. not just in India, but in a few Asian countries. . 

BTW, to the OP, from a few dozens of Indian colleagues here, not all go through fine-tooth-comb checks in Immigration. so, Immigration is not uniformly strict. I have heard of a colleague who came back to India after his posting in Russia who was asked to explain his 1,000 US, and after a bit of yelling match, had been let go .. and another, as I said, asked to prove his residency in Singapore, even though he had the PR card with him, and another whose mother was told she cannot take out Singapore $ and only Travellers checks are allowed, etc, etc and was relieved of 500 S$, and for me, as an inbound passenger, when i landed, since I was landing in Chennai, instead of Bangalore, which was my destination, I was asked repeatedly about the mystery of me not going to Bangalore directly .. (simple - I got cheaper fares to Chennai and adding the cost of domestic flight to BLR, it was still cheaper etc .. (yah, a few hundred green backs would have saved half an hour of sweating time for me. . )

Then again, above is a minority .. so .. hope for the best, but be prepared to answer is prompted ..

1) have enough $
2) have a return ticket 
3) keep a copy of the IPA with you
4) show the part that says "This letter serves as Single journey visa to enter in Singapore... " if challenged to show the visa. 

Good luck to you ,.,


----------



## BBCWatcher

ecureilx said:


> Credit cards are not always accepted as proof of sufficient funds, for most countries, especially if you have an ASIAN passport. including Singapore, when i was behind a person and the officer loudly told her "yes, you have a Credit card, how do I know if that card has money or is even valid? No, I am not going to call the Credit Card company to verify. Please confirm you have sufficient S$" as cash


If that ever happened I would (calmly, professionally) say to the officer that he/she or his/her colleague is welcome to accompany me to the ATM a few meters away to watch as I withdraw some cash -- something I would routinely be doing anyway. And, though not legally required, I would be happy to hand him/her the receipt indicating the account balance. I would not make this offer in a few particular countries, though -- probably countries I wouldn't be visiting in the first place. In those countries I'd probably just say something like, "OK, if I cannot satisfy your concerns, please direct me to the return flight check-in area."

With respect to the return airline ticket, if you don't have one then I would be _prepared_ to purchase a fully refundable return ticket. That happened to me on only one occasion, at airline check-in. I purchased a ticket on the spot. But this is just common sense, hopefully: if you're venturing somewhere away from home you should be prepared to have a way to get back.

I think we're drifting away from the original poster's question into much more general, common sense advice applicable to all international travel (and some domestic travel).


----------



## simonsays

BBCWatcher said:


> If that ever happened I would (calmly, professionally) say to the officer that he/she or his/her colleague is welcome to accompany me to the ATM a few meters away to watch as I withdraw some cash -- something I would routinely be doing anyway. And, though not legally required, I would be happy to hand him/her the receipt indicating the account balance. I would not make this offer in a few particular countries, though -- probably countries I wouldn't be visiting in the first place. In those countries I'd probably just say something like, "OK, if I cannot satisfy your concerns, please direct me to the return flight check-in area."
> 
> With respect to the return airline ticket, if you don't have one then I would be _prepared_ to purchase a fully refundable return ticket. That happened to me on only one occasion, at airline check-in. I purchased a ticket on the spot. But this is just common sense, hopefully: if you're venturing somewhere away from home you should be prepared to have a way to get back.
> 
> I think we're drifting away from the original poster's question into much more general, common sense advice applicable to all international travel (and some domestic travel).


you are missing the whole point, by a mile ...

You hold a US passport I presume .. 

In this part of the world, if you hold a US/Western passport, you can do all what you said "i will go to ATM and withdraw" or "I will buy a ticket on the spot" etc. etc.

If you have an Asian passport, 99.9% of the time, Immigration authorities have no time to do your plan B and plan C .. they will promptly stamp "ENTRY DENIED" and that's it .. 

or in this case "denied departure" and that's it.. 

And add to it, many an Asian airport has no airline counter to sell you a ticket, or you cannot go out once you check your baggage in and so and so .. so once your bag is in, Immigration says something, you are stuck - Catch 22 !!!

I know, and i have seen and have been subject to such stress before and don't forget the cases I quoted above.

what say you ??


----------



## varatharajan

samthecoolguy209 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am an India IT Professional and got an offer in Singapore. Singapore company has applied for my EP online and I have got IPA approved letter from them.
> 
> IPA letter says- This letter serves as Single journey visa to enter in Singapore.
> 
> Does it mean, I just need to show this to Immigration and I will be allowed to enter in Singapore?
> 
> Do I need to show anything else to India Immigration officer while catching flight?
> 
> Thanks
> Sam


Buddy, I am also looking for a IT Job (10+ exp) in Singapore and willing to relocate there with my family. I applied for a bunch of jobs in job websites but no response yet. Could you share with me how did u manage to get a job in Singapore. Please email me buddy varatharajan.av @ gmail . com. Your tips will definitely help me for my career change. PLEASE. THANKS.


----------



## AngelaHL

samthecoolguy209 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am an India IT Professional and got an offer in Singapore. Singapore company has applied for my EP online and I have got IPA approved letter from them.
> 
> IPA letter says- This letter serves as Single journey visa to enter in Singapore.
> 
> Does it mean, I just need to show this to Immigration and I will be allowed to enter in Singapore?
> 
> Do I need to show anything else to India Immigration officer while catching flight?
> 
> Thanks
> Sam


I think you should confirm your visa status with your employer. Otherwise you may find problems when you relocate


----------



## simonsays

AngelaHL said:


> I think you should confirm your visa status with your employer. Otherwise you may find problems when you relocate


seriously ?? when the IPA is a de-facto single entry visa, and is stated so now, what is your thought again ??


----------



## sakthi1234

*my question*



ecureilx said:


> seriously ?? when the IPA is a de-facto single entry visa, and is stated so now, what is your thought again ??


do any one know whether the IPA is true or not?How to find this?Reply me pls..I got issued my IPA Letter for singapore.Agent asks me sevice charge.Any good advice


----------



## simonsays

sakthi: do you have a copy of the IPA ? if you have a copy, the FIN # means your pass is approved

You don't get a FIN # unless you were here on some other pass, in which case you can still use the FIN # as reference to call the MOM auto response system to verify the status

MOM had a online system to verify pass status based on Passport # and Application date, provided you know the application date

I am sure you knew you had to pay the agent, before engaging the agent


----------



## luckystar269

BBCWatcher said:


> No. You _also_ must show a valid, unexpired (and not near to expiry) passport which corresponds to your IPA letter and to you. The letter includes a single entry visa for Singapore, as it states.
> 
> 
> I assume you're asking what to show to the agent at airline check-in. (It's unlikely an Indian immigration officer is going to care much about whether you can or cannot enter Singapore. The airline will surely care.) Yes, you would need to show a valid, unexpired (and not near to expiry) passport that corresponds to your IPA letter and to you.


thanks for your help


----------



## zegen

*What is IPA and about medical test*

Respected Sir What is the difference between work permit? what are the documents needed to get IPA? Can I enter Singapore with IPA alone. where will be medical test done. Should I do medical test here in India before departure? If I go without medical test... will I enter Sg?


----------



## zegen

Respected sir\ Madam,

I am David form India. I have applied for job in Singapore at chennai manpower recruiting agency. They have informed that with in 10 days will get IPA. But I want to know difference between IPA and work permit. As well as chennai manpower recruiting agency did not tell about any medical test. So where will be the medical test done? Can be medical test done after arrival to Singapore by the employer or here in India need to do medical test. please clarify these doubts to me.



Thanks
David


----------



## simonsays

zegen said:


> Respected sir\ Madam,
> 
> I am David form India. I have applied for job in Singapore at chennai manpower recruiting agency. They have informed that with in 10 days will get IPA. But I want to know difference between IPA and work permit. As well as chennai manpower recruiting agency did not tell about any medical test. So where will be the medical test done? Can be medical test done after arrival to Singapore by the employer or here in India need to do medical test. please clarify these doubts to me.
> 
> Thanks
> David


Once your pass is approved you get an IPA that allows you to come to Singapore and collect you pass, for pass collection medical done in Singapore need to be submitted 

Ipa will advise what tests are needed.

Go to mom.gov.sg for information about passes


----------



## Indiandentistmds

Valid IPA Letter is fine to enter Singapore. The immigration authorities in India as for this letter. I don't remember if they ever ask for a return air tkt as a requirement, but if u have one then no further asks asked.


----------



## vinaybj

sakthi1234 said:


> do any one know whether the IPA is true or not?How to find this?Reply me pls..I got issued my IPA Letter for singapore.Agent asks me sevice charge.Any good advice




You can verify the EP application status , Check it in search engine , you will be having MoM links in which you can verify the IPA authencity.


----------

